# Please help! Network connected, but no internet (22). Yet, I can download VOD?!!?



## Newski208 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just had MRV installed a few weeks ago. My MRV works great. I can even download VOD, but very slowly mind you....When I run the network test, I can never get the internet to say connected only network (error 22). I've rebooted dvr's and my modem and router. I've looked up diagrams of DECA hook ups. Checked to make sure the DECA going to router was good by changing it out. I have no idea. Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm afraid I'd need to be a mind reader to offer help.
Could you post some more information about what you have?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well actually... I am that mind reader:

Translation:

DECA is working, as he can can do MRV
DECA -> Internet is working; because he can download DOD

TVApps and Network Services are throwing an Error 22...

Correct?

First question:
- What is your ISP?


----------



## Newski208 (Jul 9, 2010)

AT&T. I'm using a 2Wire Modem in Bridge Mode to Linksys WRT54G.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Newski208 said:


> AT&T. I'm using a 2Wire Modem in Bridge Mode to Linksys WRT54G.


Why are you using the bridge mode?
I have a 2Wire and haven't needed to change any of the default settings.


----------



## Newski208 (Jul 9, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Why are you using the bridge mode?
> I have a 2Wire and haven't needed to change any of the default settings.


The Wifi range on the 2-Wire I have is limited. I get a better wifi signal throughout my house from linksys. You can't connect a router to the 2wire without going into bridge mode from my knowledge. All bridge mode basically does it turns off DHCP and makes my 2wire just a modem not a router. I let my linksys do that. (the routing)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Newski208 said:


> The Wifi range on the 2-Wire I have is limited. I get a better wifi signal throughout my house from linksys. You can't connect a router to the 2wire without going into bridge mode from my knowledge. All bridge mode basically does it turns off DHCP and makes my 2wire just a modem not a router. I let my linksys do that. (the routing)


Makes sense. Bridging basically disables the router and leaves just the modem.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

OK so maybe the next question is do you have any personalized settings for the Directv boxes like static IP, port forwarding or Upnp settings in router. Have you manually setup your Directv network settings or are you using DHCP.

I've found for my routers that I've tried, I can use either. DHCP is simple, just go to Directv main menu/Network Network setup and select restore defaults (bottom option), then connect (top option). But make sure you've removed any router settings that apply to the Directv boxes. One of threads here had a problem that wasn't cleared-up until router was reset and power removed for at least 30 seconds. Are you familiar with the router hard reset method (30-30-30 second reset with power/no power/power applied)? Warning: this will remove all personalized settings; most routers allow you to backup the settings but you may be better off starting from scratch.

I think the networks are more to blame than anything and there's so many methods and routers, it's difficult to sort the problems unless someone with the same setup/router (and maybe even ISP applies also) chimes in with a solution that works.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Newski208 said:


> AT&T. I'm using a 2Wire Modem in Bridge Mode to Linksys WRT54G.


Sounds like some sort of interfernce that is knocking the wireless off the air. Try changing channels and use WPA2 personal) for the encryption modes.


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a similar problem that has cropped up recently.

Equipment
1 - HR24-500
1 - HR21-200
2 - H24-100
AT&T U-verse RG - 2Wire 3800HGV-B, DHCP enabled
SWM, DECA install

Services
MRV Working
DirecTv On-Demand Working
TV Apps Not Working
Error 22

I've RBR'd all receivers and power cycled the router. The configuration had been working up until recently (not sure when it went out specifically).

Any help appreciated.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

A shot in the dark. Every time I boot my PC my Commodo firewall alerts me that someone is trying to connect to my PC. That someone is my DTV system. Perhaps your firewall is blocking your connection. Check your network connections in Control Panel and see if you have DIRECTV*** listed. I don't remember the exact name but there are four or five and they all start with DIRECTV.


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't changed any of my firewall settings since it was last working. Also the router firewall is running the defaults from AT&T (remember it can still connect to download VOD). It has been working without a hitch since I had the SWM/MRV/DECA install back in May, until now. 

Update I have the diagnostic codes from all of the receivers (from the test in the main menu) if that helps in any way.

HR24-500 - 71-965
HR21-200 - 71-73-827 (side note, this is the only receiver that doesn't have a phone line plugged in and part of the error is the phone connection)
H24-100 - 71-040
H24-100 - 71-847


----------



## Newski208 (Jul 9, 2010)

I fixed everything. It was something to do with my DNS server not being able to contact the DTV servers. All I did was use an OPENDNS address instead of my default ISP DNS. I did this by adding the DNS address to the router itself & Restore Defaults on DVR and reconnect.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Newski208 said:


> I fixed everything. It was something to do with my DNS server not being able to contact the DTV servers. All I did was use an OPENDNS address instead of my default ISP DNS. I did this by adding the DNS address to the router itself & Restore Defaults on DVR and reconnect.


Newski...

I sent you a PM, with some specific tests to try.
If you can revert back to your old setup, and try those and send me the results.

I am very intrested in the results.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have the EXACT same scenario. VOD works, but I get the 22 error. I venture to guess that AT&T is somehow blocking the test from working or their DNS is screwed up.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have AT&T and have seen the same problem with DNS. I have gone to all my receivers and manually entered the IP Address for OpenDNS servers. This seems to keep everything working for me.

Just noticed that my 2-Wire router is now back to using AT&T DNS servers. I had changed them to OpenDNS before and things were working normally.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

This is an AT&T DNS problem. I changed the DNS to google DNS 8.8.8.8 and now the internet test works.

My previous DNS setup was using AT&T (68.94.156.1 and 151.164.8.201). With that it failed.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

employee3 said:


> I have the EXACT same scenario. VOD works, but I get the 22 error. I venture to guess that AT&T is somehow blocking the test from working or their DNS is screwed up.


Maybe you are on to something. The Error 22 started affecting me yesterday and has dropped my STB's one at a time. I, also am on ATT and everything has been working perfectly until yesterday. I have rebooted and reset router to factory specs then rebuilt to no avail. I thought it was my router (Airport Extreme) at first but when I go straight to DSL modem, I get the same results. I have taken DECA out of the loop and still get the error 22. I can live with the error but I do miss TVApps a little. Hopefully, it will magically appear in a week or so.

If you do find a fix, let us know.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

employee3 said:


> This is an AT&T DNS problem. I changed the DNS to google DNS 8.8.8.8 and now the internet test works.
> 
> My previous DNS setup was using AT&T (68.94.156.1 and 151.164.8.201). With that it failed.


Good idea. I just changed my DNS settings on my router to OpenDNS and have regained the internet connectivity and TVApps on 3 of my STB's. I had to rerun the network setup and attempt to start Network services to get everything back to nornal.

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AT&T here too without these errors.
Here is what my 2Wire has:
Primary Domain Name Server: 68.94.156.1
Secondary Domain Name Server: 68.94.157.1


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> AT&T here too without these errors.
> Here is what my 2Wire has:
> Primary Domain Name Server: 68.94.156.1
> Secondary Domain Name Server: 68.94.157.1


Interesting. My 2Wire has the same DNS servers, but they will not pass the internet test here.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

VOS : I wonder if your router is caching the DNS results. I bet if you reboot your 2wire you'll lose that functionality. That primary dns server is timing out doing a DNS lookup to the testing server.


----------



## david279 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi new here but have anybody try to use google's public dns

Its 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 i believe. You can google it to confirm. I use google's public dns and it works fine with my MRV setup. Just looking to help.

EDIT:::Ok somebody already suggested........my new sorry...


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

#17



david279 said:


> Hi new here but have anybody try to use google's public dns
> 
> Its 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 i believe. You can google it to confirm. I use google's public dns and it works fine with my MRV setup. Just looking to help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

employee3 said:


> VOS : I wonder if your router is caching the DNS results. I bet if you reboot your 2wire you'll lose that functionality. That primary dns server is timing out doing a DNS lookup to the testing server.


I'll have to look into this, but not tonight. Maybe tomorrow I can post.


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

employee3 said:


> This is an AT&T DNS problem. I changed the DNS to google DNS 8.8.8.8 and now the internet test works.
> 
> My previous DNS setup was using AT&T (68.94.156.1 and 151.164.8.201). With that it failed.





veryoldschool said:


> AT&T here too without these errors.
> Here is what my 2Wire has:
> Primary Domain Name Server: 68.94.156.1
> Secondary Domain Name Server: 68.94.157.1


An update after DirecTV and AT&T were not able to help. I have made the change to assign my STBs static IP addresses and have done the advanced network settings using the new Static IP addresses and the Open DNS server (208.67.222.222). It now works fine. AT&T and all their infinite wisdom will not let you change the DNS at the router, hence the need for Static IP addressing. I had the same DNS addresses listed above (Primary: 68.94.156.1 and Secondary: 68.94.157.1). If anyone knows what's up with AT&T's DNS I would really like to know.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stp147 said:


> An update after DirecTV and AT&T were not able to help. I have made the change to assign my STBs static IP addresses and have done the advanced network settings using the new Static IP addresses and the Open DNS server (208.67.222.222). It now works fine. AT&T and all their infinite wisdom will not let you change the DNS at the router, hence the need for Static IP addressing. I had the same DNS addresses listed above (Primary: 68.94.156.1 and Secondary: 68.94.157.1). If anyone knows what's up with AT&T's DNS I would really like to know.


In my 2Wire setup, is a place to define custom DNS, though I'm still using the default.


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

VOS, I used to have that option as well. A couple of months ago the AT&T RG got an update that took away the MDC and a lot of the customization options. I think it has something to do with the TV service since it's IPTV (not like I care anyway :grin


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> AT&T here too without these errors.
> Here is what my 2Wire has:
> Primary Domain Name Server: 68.94.156.1
> Secondary Domain Name Server: 68.94.157.1


VOS,

My router had the same AT&T DNS servers and I was having the same issue. I switched to the OpenDNS servers and the issues went away. It is probably more of a regional AT&T problem as the issue seems to affect posters in the Texas area.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got a similar issue that started about wednesday last week. Get the error 22 on my HR20, but no issue on the HR21. VOD does download.

I am hardwired directly into a Linksys router and have Time Warner as my service provider. I am able to use the MRV. I do not have DECA installed.

I made no changes before this all began & I have tried rebooting all components involved.


Update: I tried the reset network default and that seems to have worked.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jagrim said:


> VOS,
> 
> My router had the same AT&T DNS servers and I was having the same issue. I switched to the OpenDNS servers and the issues went away. It is probably more of a regional AT&T problem as the issue seems to affect posters in the Texas area.


This morning I powered down the router for 10 mins.
When it came back up, it still works, still has the same DNS P/S, so I have no clue as to why some don't and others do. :shrug:


----------



## BennyGregg (Jul 17, 2009)

FWIW, I had similar problems and changed my DNS setting on the router to use google's free DNS servers, and the internet connection works well again on my HR21-700. Buy the way, I have AT&T DSL in Texas.


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is anyone that's a U-verse customer able to change the DNS settings on their RG? There is different equipment between DSL and U-verse customers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Those of you that have this problem... on AT&T... should be fixed now.

If not, please send me a PM.
If you are on another carrier, please send me a PM as well.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Those of you that have this problem... on AT&T... should be fixed now.


All working now on my receivers. Great job!


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Those of you that have this problem... on AT&T... should be fixed now.
> 
> If not, please send me a PM.
> If you are on another carrier, please send me a PM as well.


Earl is on the job!

:joy: :righton:

Job well done!


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Those of you that have this problem... on AT&T... should be fixed now.
> 
> If not, please send me a PM.
> If you are on another carrier, please send me a PM as well.


Mine is fixed as well. Kudos to you Earl. :goodjob:

Just for curiosity's sake, what was the root cause?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stp147 said:


> Mine is fixed as well. Kudos to you Earl. :goodjob:
> 
> Just for curiosity's sake, what was the root cause?


I'll never tell, but he asked me to look up his server using my DNS server. :lol:


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Switched back from OpenDNS to AT&T DNS servers. All working ok.

Thanks Earl


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"stp147" said:


> Mine is fixed as well. Kudos to you Earl. :goodjob:
> 
> Just for curiosity's sake, what was the root cause?


Dead squirrel in the server rack.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Dead squirrel in the server rack.


:rolling::icon_lol:


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Way to go, Earl!:hurah:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

frogg said:


> Way to go, Earl!:hurah:


There were many others that were involved... not just me.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

A moth between the relay contacts . . .


----------

